# October 13' MOTM Vote Thread



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Terrible T ... Now Here We Go Folks Another Vote Thread Now Get Behind yer Favorite Big Fat L.I.E.R and  VOTE !


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Vote is in!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Voted. G'luck all!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

there are several really good choices I wan to vote for them all!!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted/afternoon bump!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah you Get to  Vote in this thread !


​So VOTE !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Monday bump! Need more votes here people!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Like he wrote ​VOTE !


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Last minute bump!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

My vote's in.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Let keep it bumped so more people see it!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Bump

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I think i know who's going to win lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

And deservedly too.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Who, me? :biglaugha:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats to Chevy Customer Care on the win! It was well deserved!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Voted.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats Chevy Customer Care. Well deserved.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats to Jackie and her team. Well deserved.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Congrats CCC! Well deserved for sure.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Congrats CCC!


----------

